# R m S. 37 0  38



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

Easy now.


Jijijiji


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2019)

I think Jerry is still pricing bikes like he did in the 90s...

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-western-flyer-shelby-10-000-obo.150629/#post-1015826


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2019)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=264381521720

So much wrong here I don't even know where to start. At least he does acknowledge the tank is a repo (Rosa steel tank) and all the other stuff that is wrong. These don't come along everyday so for someone that just has to have one and don't want to wait for one of us that own one to die this may be the ticket. Just be forewarned you are in for an expensive journey! V/r Shawn


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

Yeap

You 

Are 

Completely 

Right 

Amigo.


And by the way him and his great Father 

Owns me  3 item since.

2014 

But I have faith Soooooomeeeeeeee

Day not to far from today 

Have a chance to open my mailbox 

And HAHA....

GET IT........


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

Felixnegron said:


> Yeap
> 
> You
> 
> ...





Yeeeaaahhh 


Right.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2019)

I's likes me some Supremes!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

Jerry, is a nice guy to talk to but I think he’s very optimistic on this project.

So what exactly is 37 RMS on this bike besides *maybe *the frame. The Rosa reproduction tank is the next best thing with a bit of detail work needed to be perfect.

Fenders, braces, chain guard, rack, crank, stem, pedals, badge, drop stand and seat post are all wrong.

I think he’s better off parting it out. I think the tank alone can command 5k

I’ll be watching the auction as a curious spectator.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

CWCMAN!!! YOU HAVE A GOOD POINT. 

OK


BUT THAT IS NOT THE CASE HERE


LOS PETERS OOOOOHHHH YEAAHH, 
HIM JR. AND HIS DAD,

THEY DON'T CARE OR GIVE  NOBODY A CHANCE TO BARGAIN about their 

BIKES OR OTHER   Bks. PARTES 

CAUSE WE WAS THERE AND NOOO NOOO,  

LET ME TELL YOU Many  Many Nicest PARTS. Okay

You name it Uuuuuuufffff 

BUT THAT'S IT THEY DON'T LET 

NOTHING GO UNLESS THEIR PRICES.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

Yep, no bargain pricing at casa Peters.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Yep, no bargain pricing at casa Peters.





Noooooo Noooooo don't go there and try bargain any item cause they always from 100 percent 99.1 percent have their own Price..  I telling you. 



And by the way they still own me 

COUPLES OF BIKE PARTS 

AND I PAID FOR IT SINCE 

FIVE YEARS AGO SO JUST 

THINK ABOUT IT.

My dear friend........


----------



## John (Jul 1, 2019)

Silent on the frame being real or not tells you enough.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

The following message is from Jerry Regarding the frame. 

Hi Eddie, We acquired the frame from Chuck Rosa a great many years ago. It was already poder-coated black when we got it, so we really don't know any of the history of the frame beyond that. As for the tank, we got that from Chuck at the very same time but it was not assembled to the frame. There are nametag holes in the frame but that doesn't really mean that it was not a tank model Supreme, as we have seen several originals with the fastener holes anyways. We've already had quite a few offers to sell the tank separately, but we would rather sell the bike as a whole. The tank and guts would actually be very easy to sell but almost impossible to replace. It seems as though almost everyone needs a tank. LOL


----------



## John (Jul 1, 2019)

Holes for the battery box in the frame?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

I don’t think so John. I’m thinking it’s a modified frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think he is saying there are head badge holes. If that’s the case ‘38 frame? Would really like to know serial number. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think he is saying there are head badge holes. If that’s the case ‘38 frame? Would really like to know serial number. V/r Shawn



That's a possibility as well as a tankless 37 frame, but having experience with a certain green on green bike, I'm leaning towards a modified girls frame coming from that camp.

John is talking about the four factory holes on the upper and lower bars that the battery basket attaches to.

Jerry clearly states that the frame has the two head badge holes present.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

Can one of the moderators please move this to the proper section. "Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 33-65"

Or this one may be more appropriate
*Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2019)

Since there’s been so many of these built now, there really needs to be another run of the tanks for both the 37 and 38 models.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 1, 2019)

Is it just me...or are the tankless versions the best looking? To me, it's the only way those gorgeous lines are truly appreciated. Pure art!
@39zep


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 1, 2019)

Is it just me, or has some pictures been removed from Jerry's eBay add ?
I thought I saw one of the tank half's removed showing the battery cage and the head tube ?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 1, 2019)

They're in the "read more" section.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Is it just me...or are the tankless versions the best looking? To me, it's the only way those gorgeous lines are truly appreciated. Pure art!
> @39zep



I tend to agree, but as a former model glider flyer, I’ve always loved the Pod and Boom aspect of the 37 RMS fuselage.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 1, 2019)

She’s just an old girlfriend now, but oh! what a love affair we had.


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 1, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> Is it just me, or has some pictures been removed from Jerry's eBay add ?
> I thought I saw one of the tank half's removed showing the battery cage and the head tube ?



On my phone I touch on the description they come up below the description


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I tend to agree, but as a former model glider flyer, I’ve always loved the Pod and Boom aspect of the 37 RMS fuselage.
> View attachment 1024316






Thank you Sir!!!!


I agree with you, 


Two hundred Percent.

Thank you 

Thank you.......


----------



## stezell (Jul 2, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I think he is saying there are head badge holes. If that’s the case ‘38 frame? Would really like to know serial number. V/r Shawn



Might be kind of hard to read the serial number since it was powder coated Shawn.


----------

